# first handgun



## minnhandgunner (Jul 10, 2012)

new here and to shooting handguns. picked up a feg pa-63 in 9mm make for my birthday. fit and finish are nice. once i can post pics i willop


----------



## minnhandgunner (Jul 10, 2012)




----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi and welcome.....JJ


----------



## skullfr (Jun 19, 2012)

hello nice weapon


----------



## minnhandgunner (Jul 10, 2012)

hello and thanks


----------



## 83v45magna (Apr 25, 2012)

That looks like a really clean one. Where did they put the importer stamp? Hopefully on the frame because the slide blueing looks really good.

...and Happy Birthday by the way...:smt001


----------



## minnhandgunner (Jul 10, 2012)

imported by Cai. it is mint. barrel is really nice. rifling is sharp. I'll get better pics soon. and thanks, been waiting for awhile.


----------



## minnhandgunner (Jul 10, 2012)

importer stamp is under slide above trigg
er


----------



## 83v45magna (Apr 25, 2012)

That's cool. I bought mine off gunbroker from a reasonable but not great picture. I had assumed I would have to refinish it but it turned out it was pretty much cherry. I was almost disappointed to not have to deal with that. I detail stripped and cleaned the hell out of it before ever firing and it works considerably smoother after the cleaning. I have since replaced the Hammer and Recoil springs (Wolff) like so many before me. I can report the same glowing results. It is a pussycat to fire and very enjoyable with some rosewood grips I got from a Thai guy for cheap (from gunbroker also). I had planned many more experiments with this pistol but I wound up loving it by essentially just changing those two springs and the grips (both crucial changes).


----------



## minnhandgunner (Jul 10, 2012)

Wat other grips fit? might just make my own. hows ammo where your at? i have to drive 50miles one way to get anything else besides sellier


----------



## 83v45magna (Apr 25, 2012)

minnhandgunner said:


> Wat other grips fit? might just make my own. hows ammo where your at? i have to drive 50miles one way to get anything else besides sellier


For grips, Marschal grips in Budapest, Hungary has absolutely the best selection for FEG firearms you will find on this planet. 
It figures since the PA-63's were produced in that city as far as I know. I have also heard he charges an absurdly low price for 
shipping to CONUS (like $7-$8). 
The grips I got through Gunbroker (Seller: SunCrafts) only cost $31.95 + 7.50 shipping BUT they will slip and require a procedure I
found out about through hearing the phrase 'JB weld trick' to keep them stabilized. They make this pistol feel radically better in the hand.
It really is a night and day difference. The factory grips really suck in my opinion.
Be forewarned, they will add a little width to the lower half of the grip (but no giant thumbrest either). They are also the cheapest I could find.

I live in the North of Dallas and we still have pretty sparse pickings here for 9x18. I would love to have found S&B. It just sells out quick. 
I was vacationing earlier this year in Central Texas and found myself in Brenham. I went to ATG (ammotogo.com) which is there 
and picked up a few hundred rounds of Prvi Partizan. Pretty decent ammo. I am planning to avoid Tula, Wolf etc. if I can. Just too dirty.
If you have SD rounds in mind, I have seen where Hornady is now selling a pretty good Critical Defense hollow point in 9x18 in the 25 
round 'sucker' box.
Oh and by the way, if no one mentioned it before, dont use over a 95 grain bullet. It is said to be hard on the frame. I am assuming that probably 
means no really hot loads are recommended either. I don't reload but it sounds like you do, so I would research that a little first.

I will try and post a pic or two soon so you can see these grips.


----------



## minnhandgunner (Jul 10, 2012)

doing reload yet. IM gonna have to look online. gun show on the 18th of August. see Wat i can find. pawnshop has a Smith &Wesson airwieght in .38 for 450. might pick it up soon.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Very nice pistol! I like the FEG's myself.


----------



## minnhandgunner (Jul 10, 2012)

thank you. anyone know of a holster this fits?


----------



## 83v45magna (Apr 25, 2012)

I wound up with a 'JIT Slide' #59. It's made for a Makarov PM. Not perfect but it works for me. I really bought it to leave in the glove box. I would imagine any holster that fits a Walther PP would do it. Just remember the FEG is about a half inch longer. As long as the muzzle can protrude out the end and you like the ride height, you're good.


----------



## minnhandgunner (Jul 10, 2012)

thanks. thinking about just buying a inside the pocket holster. it fits my pockets perfectly. maybe citadel 45.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Welcome

:smt1099


----------



## 83v45magna (Apr 25, 2012)

My pics suck but here is mine:


----------

